# Helmet threads moderation delay



## Rusty Nails (28 Dec 2018)

How long does it take to get a post printed? Some seem to get through immediately, while others can wait more than 10 hours.

Is the poster informed of non acceptance and the reason.


----------



## byegad (28 Dec 2018)

As the mod's are volunteers and have other lives to live, I suspect they check them when they can.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

byegad said:


> As the mod's are volunteers and have other lives to live, I suspect they check them when they can.


Yes, thank you @byegad 
@Rusty Nails sorry about the delays, but none of mods team are young wired up to their devices.
Maybe we need a teenager Mods team?


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

It takes time guys - they also have to filter spammers. I've done the job myself. Plus people are off work/at work/it's holiday season.

Unfortunately, the Helmet threads have to be moderated !


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5482967, member: 9609"]I would have thought in the all new all nicer forum that we seem to have morphed into recently, that it would be worth lifting pre-moderation on the helmet threads and just see if we can all act like adults. I would give it 50/50 that we could conduct ourselves in a more grown up way. Worth a try?[/QUOTE]

I'd give it about an hour until it descended into a bun fight.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Dec 2018)

There's a helmet thread? is that as worthless as wearing a helmet Oops sorry couldn't resist, must try harder


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5482967, member: 9609"]I would have thought in the all new all nicer forum that we seem to have morphed into recently, that it would be worth lifting pre-moderation on the helmet threads and just see if we can all act like adults. I would give it 50/50 that we could conduct ourselves in a more grown up way. Worth a try?[/QUOTE]

Maybe the moderators could say how often they've had to reject a post in the helmet section lately and whether they feel it is still worth having everyone on pre-moderation there.


----------



## Spinney (28 Dec 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe the moderators could say how often they've had to reject a post in the helmet section lately and whether they feel it is still worth having everyone on pre-moderation there.


If they haven't had to reject posts recently, what does that tell you? Nothing, IMO, as the very fact that the threads are moderated is likely to make most posters more careful what they post.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Dec 2018)

Spinney said:


> If they haven't had to reject posts recently, what does that tell you? Nothing, IMO, as the very fact that the threads are moderated is likely to make most posters more careful what they post.




If it looks like members have grasped the idea of what's not allowed then why not take off the moderation. If I'm wrong it's a simple toggle switch to reinstate it.


----------



## Spinney (28 Dec 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If it looks like members have grasped the idea of what's not allowed then why not take off the moderation. If I'm wrong it's a simple toggle switch to reinstate it.


True, up to them, though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

Uhu, can't leave you a minute without you'se mentioning the unmentionable.
Only kidding! 
I will put the proposal of stopping the helmet thread moderation to the team, it may be that only Shaun, the forum owner, can approve.
Laters, got stuff to do, like making chocolate truffles and shopping for bike tyres


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2018)

It will only end in tears.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2018)

I expect it's easier (for the mods) moderating the helmet debates under the current system, then having to do a thread clean up going back through numerous pages.


----------



## burntoutbanger (28 Dec 2018)

Is it possible to require certain posters only to be moderated? That is to say that if a user consistently posts garbage/confrontational posts then they get put on the naughty list, any users not displaying this behaviour can post freely?

Probably not technically possible?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Dec 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> Probably not technically possible?


Anything is possible


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Anything is possible


Pizza makes me think that anything is possible.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Dec 2018)

Surely there is no rush to get your post moderated. Everything that will be said, has already been said. Countless times and over countless years on countless forums. It would just be easier to copy and paste your favourite point of view and chuck it back in the forum regurgitation machine.

Only the popcorn will pass it’s best-by-date.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Surely there is no rush to get your post moderated. Everything that will be said, has already been said. Countless times and over countless years on countless forums. It would just be easier to copy and paste your favourite point of view and chuck it back in the forum regurgitation machine.
> 
> Only the popcorn will pass it’s best-by-date.


And you can still eat it.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Dec 2018)

Anyway, I asked yonks ago and Shaun told me to naff orf,

*The "Cyclechat Helmet Debate Thread" a question/request*


----------



## jefmcg (28 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Surely there is no rush to get your post moderated. Everything that will be said, has already been said. Countless times and over countless years on countless forums. It would just be easier to copy and paste your favourite point of view and chuck it back in the forum regurgitation machine.
> 
> Only the popcorn will pass it’s best-by-date.


Yup. The problem with helmet debates is that people get exercised and angry. They generally don't call each other the n-word, they just get more and more irate. The slow moderation slows the discussion, so it never gets heated. People lose the thread of the conversation, and the passion is gone.

Take away the moderation, speed up the discussion and all the mods can have "thread locked while we clean up the posts" permanently ready to paste. Maybe Shaun could at a button for that.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

Well, we seem to have reached an amicable solution.
Time to lock and move on


----------

